# conectar mesa de mezclas a un novato



## raul_vk (Sep 12, 2007)

hola buenas queria informaciónrmarme porque llevo ya unos meses mirando en internet y la verdad que no saco nada en claro de todo esto...os cuento, tengo un mesa de mezclas BEHRINGER VMX 300 y dos platos AKIYAMA DJ-2000. Siempre he estado interesado en conectar la mesa de mezclas al ordenador para poder grabar mis sesiones en el ordenador pero no tengo ni idea de que cables tengo que tener ni que programa ni nada de nada porque soy un puto novato jajajaja. Si alguien me puede ayudar me daria la vida porque es mi sueño grabar en el jodido ordenador xd. Bueno por si alguien esta inetresado le cuento..

-Por un lado creo que tengo que decir (segun he podido ver en los foros) las salidas de mi tarjeta de audio ¿?.. bueno pues son las siguientes:
*una naranja, en la cual tengo enchufados los altavoces, y que pone SPK y aparece el simbolo de un altavoz y unos cascos.
*otra salida de color azul en la que pone LINE IN y aparece el dibujo de unas ondas.
*por último la salida rosa que dice MIC y aparece un micrófono. 

-Por otro lado las de la mesa de mezclas en las que por detras aparecen INPUT 1, INPUT 2, INPUT 3 (LINE y PHONE en cada una de ellas), EFFECTS (SEND FROM PFL y RETURN TO MAIN) y MAIN OUT (AMP, BOOTH, TAPE); y por delante dispone de las salidas de PHONES OUT y MIC IN.

Bueno creo que con esa información mas de uno sabría hacerlo jejeje haber si me podeis ayudar porfavor porque es que de electronica entiendo poquisimo y si me teneis que hablar como los tontos hacerlo porque me pierdo jajajaja si necesitais algun dato o algo para la ayuda os lo doy...muchas gracias y un abrazo!!!


----------



## Dano (Sep 12, 2007)

Usas la salida BOOTH del mixer y lo conectas a la entrada de linea de la computadora.

Saludos


----------

